# Meet? ***POLL ADDED***



## saraendepity

Dunno if this would be anywhere near faesable (sp?) but i would love to meet you all some time, only thing is we are all so spread out ....... would take some hellish planning but i recon it could be done ???? what does everyone fink ???


----------



## Shifter

Good idea :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

I was thinking this the other day!! I so want to meet you lot, surely somewhere in the middle would be do-able? A cloth bum meet! :happydance: I don't know where everyone lives, there must be a place central to all of us.


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> I was thinking this the other day!! I so want to meet you lot, surely somewhere in the middle would be do-able? A cloth bum meet! :happydance: I don't know where everyone lives, there must be a place central to all of us.

i think we are fairly well spread - especially Henny and Sam!!! lol


----------



## Babyshambelle

I'd love to come to a meet!! I don't drive, but I'd get a train a reasonable distance to meet you all!!! xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Henny and Sam :grr: Get over here!! :lol:


----------



## Blob

Pffft i'd have bloody hours to travel :rofl: Guess i'd try though :lol: I'm contemplating driving 3hrs to that Niki B dress shop :wacko:


----------



## kirsten1985

^ :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

ok everyone who is interested post where you live and we will see if we can work out somewhere accessable to everyone....County Durham (North East)


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> Henny and Sam :grr: Get over here!! :lol:

omg i have a plan.....we could just find out where they live and turn up at theirs and have a holiday while we are at it !!LOL


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha ha!!! Good plan. Derbyshire, so midlands I guess!


----------



## kirsten1985

Well so far, York is pretty central. Don't know if there are people who live in the south yet though! :)


----------



## dippy dee

I live in Staffordshire,


----------



## Vici

All the way down in Suffolk here :)


----------



## saraendepity

woah suffolk is waaaaaay south


----------



## saraendepity

dippy dee said:


> I live in Staffordshire,

lol :blush: wheres that?? n,s,e,w???

can ya tell i didnt do Geography GCSE?!?!?!


----------



## Vici

saraendepity said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> I live in Staffordshire,
> 
> lol :blush: wheres that?? n,s,e,w???
> 
> can ya tell i didnt do Geography GCSE?!?!?!Click to expand...

Birmingham ish :D

OHs parents live near Worksop so we can be that kinda way :) I was thinking about Meadowhall in Sheffield?


----------



## saraendepity

sheffield...hmmm let me just ask oh where that is :blush: lol i am sooooooo crap when it comes to geography!!!


----------



## Blob

Lol well i;m in Lincoln over xmas.. could drive maybe 3ish hours but guess there is no point more


----------



## Vici

saraendepity said:


> sheffield...hmmm let me just ask oh where that is :blush: lol i am sooooooo crap when it comes to geography!!!

lol, use google maps hun :)


----------



## dizzyspells

Can I join as an ex-cloth bum mum????!!Im not far from Shifter Haworth(aka Bronte country) W.Yorks.I dont drive either so if im allowed I will have to see.My best friend lives near Northallerton anywere near you sara??Sorry no idea my Mums family comes from yarm and hutton rugby so any further north I am not sure of but just an option.x


----------



## saraendepity

you totally have to come Hannah!!!!! yeah northallerton isnt too far i dont think :dohh: could be miles tho knowing my excellence as a geographer !!LOL


----------



## saraendepity

is Geographer actually a word???? LOL :rofl:


----------



## Suze

Hiya, can I join in - Sara you and I are close by and could travel together perhaps?? Although I'm a naughty non-cloth bummer .... whoops that sounds a bit odd doesn't it!!


----------



## saraendepity

lol Naughty non cloth bummer !!LOL yeah that would be great suze!!! omg how different does ava look! she's so big now!!! :cloud9: sigh, they grow up so fast :cry:<emotional wreck that i am :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Haha Sara i'm in the westmidlands so a little bit to the west ( near wales) and a little bit to the middle (not far from birmingham) can i join the none giologriphal group please, mmmmmmmmm i wonder if we have made 2 new words up now? you watch in a couple of yours we will see new geography words in the dictonary lol


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh my god this is going to be so much fun! If we can ever work out a good time and place for everybody! I was using Google maps too :blush: So I guess the people furthest away should decide the furthest they want to travel? Like those is suffolk/scotland etc. Why do you all live so far away!!!! 

Oh and naughty non-cloth bummer :haha: 

:rofl:


----------



## Blob

Northallerton isnt far from darlington :lol: I'd go there... :)


----------



## Blob

Yuck 4hrs....


----------



## kirsten1985

How would we do it? I mean it's not really a there and back in a day trip is it.....


----------



## Rachel_C

Could you choose somewhere that's nearest the most people as possible AND easily accessible by train? Then if people can't drive that far, maybe the train could still be an option? There are some maps of train routes here - https://www.nationalrail.co.uk/tocs_maps/maps/ - I think the second one is the easiest to use!


----------



## Shifter

West Yorks here too.

Just to warn you ladies, I tried to arrange a March Mums meet in the summer and it fell apart in the planning because of how spread out we are. We planned it for a weekend so that those further away could make a weekend of it and stay in a hotel/B&B but everyone pulled out :(

But where there's a will there's a way! We just have to try and make it as easy for people as possible.


----------



## Babyshambelle

I'm a Manchester, but my mum is in Derby so I could get to/from midlands way easy too!! Me and Liv aren't bothered by trains....I've had my boobs out on more than a few Virgins in my time :lol:


----------



## kirsten1985

He he :lol:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm Leicester, don't drive but would get a train although not too far away x


----------



## saraendepity

i think if we could all decide a day that wouold be best for us etc etc i would be more than happy to travel and stay overnight - probs drag roberta with me will probs be easiest that way...think we should give it another day or so n that way everyone who is wanting to come along can let us all no where we all live and hopefully we can all arrange a time/day/place that suits us:)


----------



## saraendepity

Shifter said:


> West Yorks here too.
> 
> Just to warn you ladies, I tried to arrange a March Mums meet in the summer and it fell apart in the planning because of how spread out we are. We planned it for a weekend so that those further away could make a weekend of it and stay in a hotel/B&B but everyone pulled out :(
> 
> But where there's a will there's a way! We just have to try and make it as easy for people as possible.

i agree, we'll just have to make sure we can make it as accessable as possible for everyone:)


----------



## Blob

We like on a poultry farm so obv the closer to xmas the worse for me :cry: But i'm going to try...might drag a friend who is in 3rd tri along with me :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

Blob said:


> We like on a poultry farm so obv the closer to xmas the worse for me :cry: But i'm going to try...might drag a friend who is in 3rd tri along with me :rofl:

i think sometime after xmas will probs be best tbh, that way we will have plenty time to organise and might have a little more money (hopefully!)


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> i think sometime after xmas will probs be best tbh, that way we will have plenty time to organise and might have a little more money (hopefully!)

Yeah I agree!


----------



## Blob

Yea that sounds good :) I can do that :lol: Though i'm not sure i will have more money :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

lol me either. Infact will prob have less! Nevermind it will be ok!


----------



## saraendepity

too true but atleast we wont be worrying about needing money for xmas!!!!


----------



## Blob

Nah i'll be thinking hmmm what january nappies can i buy :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

Blob said:


> Northallerton isnt far from darlington :lol: I'd go there... :)

darlo's mint!!!

*teehee*

x


----------



## princessellie

on a side note lol, i live in liverpool but dont mind training it to wherever we decide, so long as it wont cost me a fortune or take hours and hours to get there lol

x


----------



## Blob

This is going to be quite a challenge to organise huh? Maybe everyone say which town they live in and the we pick somewhere from that? Sara maybe putting them all on a list...and *cough* someone whth geography skills (not me) figures out somewhere :rofl: I'm quite exited :yipee:


----------



## Babyshambelle

^ thats a good idea! Once we know where everyone is, we could make a few suggestions and have a poll of a few places and see which people prefer :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ok so we're saying towns now? I am in Alfreton, but if it makes it easier say Nottingham or Derby as they are bigger. :)


----------



## Shifter

Yeah, I think after xmas would be good.

Town - Baildon, near Bradford.


----------



## Blob

Stirling...scotland :rofl:


----------



## Kitten

Ooh I'm a non-cloth bummer too (teehee) but I'm up for it!

I'm in Crawley, West Sussex but have relatives in Bolton, Gtr Manchester and my hubby is working away in February so if it was then then I could probs get somewhere near.


----------



## dippy dee

manchester, sheffield, birmingham, cheshire and stoke on trent are all good for us x


----------



## K477uk

Oh this sounds like fun! I would love a meet!

I live in Kirkby in Ashfield - North Nottinghamshire... but not far from Nottingham or Derby! (or Sheffield for that matter!!) Depending on where you want to take the centre from!!

Kitten - I was brought up in Horsham... and used to go clubbing in Crawley!!


----------



## Kitten

Ha at Liquid Envy? We only moved here in July 08 and I got pregnant in the October so I've not sampled the nightlife yet!


----------



## kirsten1985

K477uk said:


> Oh this sounds like fun! I would love a meet!
> 
> I live in Kirkby in Ashfield - North Nottinghamshire... but not far from Nottingham or Derby! (or Sheffield for that matter!!) Depending on where you want to take the centre from!!
> 
> Kitten - I was brought up in Horsham... and used to go clubbing in Crawley!!

You live really close to me!


----------



## thelilbump

oooh i would dependant on where and when.

I live lancashire (north west) I can do manchester aswell (noted a few of you said there)


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee:


----------



## princessellie

liverpool, manchester, can also do north east as can get to my grans for a few days and come to the meet while im there if it ends up being there, but would prefer liverpool or manchester cos its cheaper :D

x


----------



## Missy

Can I jump in on this one too please? I love an adventure! :) I'm in Romford, Essex.


----------



## saraendepity

i think Manchester is becoming the most popular choice of a venue ....... ?


----------



## princessellie

woohoo!

x


----------



## Blob

4 hours from me eeeek!! :rofl: Guess i've got more money now :lol:


----------



## dizzyspells

Manchester would be fine for me too!Whats the plan a meet in the day with babies or an evening then stay over just us girls?.x


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I have only ever been there once when I was younger! Exciting! Manchester is ok with me :)


----------



## saraendepity

depending on when it is and how much it will cost i will probably stay over on the nighttime just so we're not travelling late with LO ... will probably drag roberto along so i dont have to do the train - they scare me !LOL but will ship him off for a few hours. 

Think it will be nice to book a table at a restaurant/cafe or something so we can all have a good natter ???? anyone else have any views on what we should do ???


----------



## princessellie

with babies i reckon, its not much of a cloth bum meet without the cloth bums is it lol

x


----------



## princessellie

sara, u can stop at mine if u want, we have a spare room

x


----------



## saraendepity

defo think LO's should come along too.....need to arrange marriages between them all :blush: hmmm who do i call dibs on for Daisy .........:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> sara, u can stop at mine if u want, we have a spare room
> 
> x

ooh hun thanks!!! will probs have rob too tho ??


----------



## princessellie

yeh its alright, i have two single beds so as long as u dont mind that lol, or can put the mattresses together on the floor

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I might stay over somewhere too, then we could meet the next day too, make the travelling worth it! No idea what or where though :shrug:


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> defo think LO's should come along too.....need to arrange marriages between them all :blush: hmmm who do i call dibs on for Daisy .........:rofl:

Hmm.....there are a lot of girls.....they may be outnumbered


----------



## princessellie

well if sara doesnt want the room u can stop at mine instead lol

x


----------



## Rachel_C

Could I come too please? I'm in London but my mum lives in Preston, Lancashire so anywhere NW-ish would be great for us too. Manchester would be fab!


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol yeah! Don't know if Jake will come or not, I'll ask him later. We could all sleep in your spare room, it will be nice and cosy! :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

the more the merrier

x


----------



## princessellie

kirsten1985 said:


> Lol yeah! Don't know if Jake will come or not, I'll ask him later. We could all sleep in your spare room, it will be nice and cosy! :rofl:

haha yeh, just all bring the baby and a sleeping bag!!

x


----------



## dizzyspells

saraendepity said:


> defo think LO's should come along too.....need to arrange marriages between them all :blush: hmmm who do i call dibs on for Daisy .........:rofl:

Watch out for Finn he has already got the art of flirting with the girls down to a fine art!:dohh:!!


----------



## saraendepity

aww bless finn:)....i was thinking more along the lines of dumping the men outside LOL 

just thought tho, :dohh: (its a very dangerous thing to do at this time in the morning i know!) dont think i will be able to stop the night, we have 4 dogs and i simply cannot leave them in kennels, (i am a total softie) so unless i can find family to have them (which ill not be confirmed till the last minute) i cannot stay over..oh well still gonna have a blast thru the day tho :) 

so are we all agreed that Manchester is gonna be the best for most of us?? ( i know its not gonna be ideal for everyone but obv we gotta go with the majority!)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

as a part time cloth bummer can i join too ????


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: course you can :hugs: i think :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

manchester yes!! 

:happydance:

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Manchester!!!!! Yayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

manchester :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

Babyshambelle said:


> Manchester!!!!! Yayyyyy!!!!!

Pfft don't get too excited we're all coming to stay with you and Ellie...

:lol:


----------



## Babyshambelle

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

lol shh dont let leanne come play!!LOL :yipee: soooooo excited now :) we all just have to make sure we can get there!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Seriously though, is there somewhere cheap to stay for those that have a long way? I know my journey is nowhere near as long as others, but Freya HATES the car and I can't do it twice in a day! :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

when are we thinking of doing this? (sorry if i've missed this struggling to keep up at min) that will kind of dictate room rates etc


----------



## Shifter

Manchester's fine with me too. Ooh, I'm starting to get excited!

Maybe someone local could scout a good baby-friendly cafe for us to hang out in?

Are we thinking weekday or weekend?

I might bring DH if it's a weekend, so we can drive over. But if it's in the week I'll get the train without him.

Jack loves gawking at girls so I think he'll be in heaven, he also seems to have a thing for the older lady... any 1 year old girlies coming?! :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

sometime after xmas.....jan/feb??


----------



## thelilbump

thats fine by me. I don't have time to look right now tbh but last time we booked a hotel for manchester we got it through laterooms and it cost about £50 for a good, proper hotel, half price offer.


----------



## Blob

Would that not be so funny if we took over a hotel too :rofl: I'm thinking of asking my aunt to stay at hers maybe...its going to be a fab 6 hour journey for me!!!! DEDICATION thats what i think all you bloody south people :rofl: 

Yaaay i need to take a friend too though i think, i dont think i can go on my own. I know that one friend is up for it who will have a few week old baby and another might be...hers will be born in feb though :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

You can get a Travelodge room for £19 a couple of miles out of the city or £29 central. Prob what I will do.

(For a double)


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah we should totally take over a hotel! :lol: Would be so much fun.


----------



## kirsten1985

kirsten1985 said:


> You can get a Travelodge room for £19 a couple of miles out of the city or £29 central. Prob what I will do.
> 
> (For a double)

:dohh: That is during the week, the cheaper one is £32 at the weekend.


----------



## princessellie

Shifter said:


> Manchester's fine with me too. Ooh, I'm starting to get excited!
> 
> Maybe someone local could scout a good baby-friendly cafe for us to hang out in?
> 
> Are we thinking weekday or weekend?
> 
> I might bring DH if it's a weekend, so we can drive over. But if it's in the week I'll get the train without him.
> 
> Jack loves gawking at girls so I think he'll be in heaven, he also seems to have a thing for the older lady... any 1 year old girlies coming?! :rofl:

haha leyla will be 1 then

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Yeah, if you got a hotel midweek it would be cheap, also train fare would probs be cheaper in the week. If you have to get to a hotel somewhere slighty out of the centre of manc, I could get you there safely on buses!! xx


----------



## princessellie

the spare room is up for grabs to anyone who wants it (providing i know u obv lol)

x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

travel lodges have special offers on at the mo!

what about the trafford centre?


----------



## thelilbump

traffor centre is difficult to get to though unless you're in a car


----------



## Babyshambelle

Trafford centre is lovely, but it isn't that great to get to on trains. If most people are driving then it would be ok cos there is a good car park. It's even bad to get to on buses etc. Plus there is loooads more to do in central manc!


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> the spare room is up for grabs to anyone who wants it (providing i know u obv lol)
> 
> x

Spare room Ellie? I thought you lived in a flat? Did you move? You never told me that :rofl: :rofl: x


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't know Manc at all, not even the tiniest bit, lol, and I will be driving whether Jake is there or not as I get sooo lost on buses and trains and may well end up in London or somewhere.

I don't mind where we go and would be happy to give someone who lives near where we are going a lift or something.


----------



## saraendepity

wow you ladies cant half talk!! i went to do daisys bum n came back to about 3 new pages!!!!LOL

right i'm off out for a walk with the mutleys...wish me luck, i havent braved taking them all out together with daisy yet :dohh: should be interesting !!!:haha:


----------



## Blob

I'm going to get the train :)


----------



## Kitten

Well I can def do Manchester in February but preferably not a Monday or Tuesday as we'd have to fly up and he has swimming on Tuesday mornings so coming back late on a Monday would be a nightmare in terms of his mood Tuesday morning and we wouldn't be able to make a Tuesday meet.


----------



## K477uk

Kitten said:


> Ha at Liquid Envy? We only moved here in July 08 and I got pregnant in the October so I've not sampled the nightlife yet!

Yes... although it was Icon and Diva when I used to go!! I can't say that the nightlife is really worth sampling to be honest!!



kirsten1985 said:


> K477uk said:
> 
> 
> Oh this sounds like fun! I would love a meet!
> 
> I live in Kirkby in Ashfield - North Nottinghamshire... but not far from Nottingham or Derby! (or Sheffield for that matter!!) Depending on where you want to take the centre from!!
> 
> Kitten - I was brought up in Horsham... and used to go clubbing in Crawley!!
> 
> You live really close to me!Click to expand...

Oh yes... I shop at the tesco's in Alfreton!

Anyway... Manchester sounds great!! I think I shall prob drive up, so anywhere near parking would be appreciated!:happydance:


----------



## Blob

Pleaaase please can we make it near the main station purllleaaase?? I dont really want to get a texi without a car seat :kiss:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Even if we meet somewhere else in central manchester, I will come and meet you from the station! Oh yeah, and any other stragglers who don't know where they are going :haha:


----------



## Blob

Ok i'm not bothered about like a 30 min walk... :) Or i guess if you're there then we can get a train I'd totally get lost... :lol:


----------



## Babyshambelle

I think we will be hanging around central Manchester anyway, so shouldn't be a problem!! xx


----------



## princessellie

thelilbump said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> the spare room is up for grabs to anyone who wants it (providing i know u obv lol)
> 
> x
> 
> Spare room Ellie? I thought you lived in a flat? Did you move? You never told me that :rofl: :rofl: xClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

yes i moved!!!!! i have a 3 bed house now dont ya know!!!!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Jake said he is definitely NOT coming, :lol: so it's just me and Freya, we would love your spare room Ellie! (if no-one else is wanting it that is!) :D


----------



## dippy dee

saraendepity said:


> defo think LO's should come along too.....need to arrange marriages between them all :blush: hmmm who do i call dibs on for Daisy .........:rofl:

:dohh: Harley of course :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Blooming eck, I have a day off with Halen's spreaded tummy bug and theres already a decision as to where we are meeting lol

I've only ever been to the trafford centre so I actually will have no idea where I'm going! Will check out train prices now :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

We'll have to plan the wedding while we still have time Donna!!LOL 

i will probably be one of those stragglers Laura!!! i have never been anywhere near Manchester...LOL i'm scared!!!:haha:


----------



## Tezzy

aww a cloth bum meet :( i dont have any cloth tushies any more!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Still come Tezzy!!! I like to think of it as more of an NP meet!!! xxx


----------



## saraendepity

yeah defo come Tezzy :):)


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah come Tezzy - it's not a cloth bum meet, it's a lovely people meet! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

kirsten1985 said:


> Jake said he is definitely NOT coming, :lol: so it's just me and Freya, we would love your spare room Ellie! (if no-one else is wanting it that is!) :D

yeh no probs babes :D ooh itll be so much fun! we can have a midnight feast!!!!!

:rofl:

x


----------



## bjl1981

If its in Manchester can I come? I tend only to lurk on here, but I'd love to meet up. I'm already looking forward to the NW christmas meet because some of you guys are going :)


----------



## kirsten1985

princessellie said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> Jake said he is definitely NOT coming, :lol: so it's just me and Freya, we would love your spare room Ellie! (if no-one else is wanting it that is!) :D
> 
> yeh no probs babes :D ooh itll be so much fun! we can have a midnight feast!!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xClick to expand...

He he, I'm up for a feast!! Yay!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Kirsten, sneak some mammy made nappies out for us all while you are there :rolf:


----------



## saraendepity

omg what a good idea !!! e'll send kirsten in to re vamp our stash!!!LOL


----------



## Babyshambelle

bjl1981 said:


> If its in Manchester can I come? I tend only to lurk on here, but I'd love to meet up. I'm already looking forward to the NW christmas meet because some of you guys are going :)

More the merrier :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

bjl1981 said:


> If its in Manchester can I come? I tend only to lurk on here, but I'd love to meet up. I'm already looking forward to the NW christmas meet because some of you guys are going :)

:yipee: defo hun:)


----------



## Shifter

Yeah, is a NP meet, not just cloth bum. It'll still be too cold to show off our LOs cloth bums anyway :rofl:

Anyone have preferences for day of the week?


----------



## saraendepity

i dont mind when.....does anyone have any dates in mind that they couldnt do say early feb time??? gonna edit first post with a poll once we decide if we want weekend/weekday etc etc


----------



## kirsten1985

Possibly weekday might be tiny bit better for me, but I don't mind really. Only day I can't do is Friday.

Yeah I will have to raid Ellie's stash!! :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

ok so if we say a week day and so far not a friday...anyone else have days they cant do??? can i remember someone saying they csnt do mons or tues's?? 

obv i know we cant accomodate everyone but we can try, and this way we can narrow down dates etc!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

I can do any day :coffee:


----------



## princessellie

Babyshambelle said:


> Kirsten, sneak some mammy made nappies out for us all while you are there :rolf:

OMG!! im gna have to hide them

she will be sleeping in my sewing room aswell :shock:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

princessellie said:


> Babyshambelle said:
> 
> 
> Kirsten, sneak some mammy made nappies out for us all while you are there :rolf:
> 
> OMG!! im gna have to hide them
> 
> she will be sleeping in my sewing room aswell :shock:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Ha ha don't worry I don't usually steal nappies!

Now a sewing machine......:blush:

:rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Kitten said:


> Well I can def do Manchester in February but preferably not a Monday or Tuesday as we'd have to fly up and he has swimming on Tuesday mornings so coming back late on a Monday would be a nightmare in terms of his mood Tuesday morning and we wouldn't be able to make a Tuesday meet.

x


----------



## Shifter

So, a Wednesday or Thursday in early Feb...


----------



## kirsten1985

:happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

lol that took me ages to catch up!!

Tezzy you should defo come :hugs:


wednesdays are good for me :thumbup:


----------



## Kitten

Wahey a plan is coming together :D


----------



## bjl1981

Babyshambelle said:


> bjl1981 said:
> 
> 
> If its in Manchester can I come? I tend only to lurk on here, but I'd love to meet up. I'm already looking forward to the NW christmas meet because some of you guys are going :)
> 
> More the merrier :hugs:Click to expand...

:yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## purpledahlia

Hi Ladiesss! I'm back! I've stopped my strike, hahaha, Anyways, im gonna come to manchester with 'Blob' and tabitha, and then Ava will be here by then! We will get the train down, im just gonna look up prices as sarahs got lots of other things to organise just now so ill do it for us, BUT, any idea of dates??


----------



## princessellie

beginning of feb is good for me, leyla willl be 1 by then eeeeh, how time flies!!!

i can do any day aswell cos ive sacked uni off for the time being

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay! Awww Ava will be tiny then! Can't wait!! :D


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah :D, hopeing she will be about 8 weeks... but she could technically only be 4 or 5.. FUN. haha, but we wont have carseats with us so we need to be able to either walk from the station or get a bus, 

oh and any day is good for me,


----------



## princessellie

you can get black cab providing tis not too far away :D

x


----------



## purpledahlia

I have the carrycot of the pram and ill take sling,

are we gonna make it to any shops :D hahahahah,

Theres a place in scotland called the ceramic experience, its awesome got a big play area and cafe and also ceramics that you or LO can paint and you can do handprints/casts n stuff, does manchester have anything like that?? would be ideal for a meet,


----------



## princessellie

yeh we need somewhere like that, somewhere with a play area and a cafe so we can all have something to eat 

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I am so excited! Sod eating, I'll be in the play area!!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: ill be eating CAKE :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Can i just say that...i was thinking that Robin and i still have a possiblility of getting married from 9th - 11th its a very slim one just now but still :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> beginning of feb is good for me, leyla willl be 1 by then eeeeh, how time flies!!!
> 
> i can do any day aswell cos ive sacked uni off for the time being
> 
> x

[-X 


:tease:


----------



## Blob

Ohh i'll be eating cake too...though i feel it was a poor show today claire...you only ate 1 piece!!!


----------



## thelilbump

ohhhh and we need to make sure for definate there's no stairs 
<<< really doesn't fancy carting several prams up & down again!!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: listen up, my stomach is currently the size of a bean and is being squished by body parts... you just wait till shes here.. ill fit lots more in! (and i so wanted at least 6 of the cakes.. there was just no possibility.. :rofl:)

good point about getting married, maybe we could meet the wed the 3rd then if a wed suits most people? or the 17th? just incase there be a wedding on the 10th!


----------



## purpledahlia

Good point lilbump!


----------



## princessellie

haha donna u loved those stairs!!!

x


----------



## thelilbump

nearly as much as you did :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

i had the car seat, i was fine :rofl:

although saying that, the time before...OMG!! yeh so no stairs!!!

x


----------



## Blob

I think Tabs likes stairs...she falls asleep when i take her up and down them :wacko:


----------



## Shifter

Just checked train times and prices and am pleasantly surprised :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

Maybe I will have a look at train times too.....is there more than one station in Manchester or just the one? Would be handy for a lot of us to meet there I guess :thumbup:


----------



## Kitten

There's Piccadilly & Victoria but both are in the centre, just opposite ends.


----------



## K477uk

Train sounds like a really good idea, as driving I can imagine would be a pain for parking!!

I am really quite excited... have we decided on a date (I haven't checked on back pages yet!!)


----------



## kirsten1985

Have decided against the train for now, would rather drive I think. Yeah I think we decided on a wednesday at the beginning of feb? 3rd maybe, not the 10th, maybe the one after? I can't remember! :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

picaddily is best as its more popular so more trains are likely to go there

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I was thinking today, I hope the weather will be alright, as I have baaaaaad memories of snow last february, I had several car crashes and one day had to walk 3 miles in knee deep snow to get to work (and I was 6 months pregnant!) :dohh: Hope it doesn't snow on the day we decide to meet!


----------



## princessellie

omg no!!! i would be sooo gutted!!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Maybe we should all come and stay with you for a few weeks and then we could avoid the snow :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

haway then lol

x


----------



## purpledahlia

Im sure the weather will be miles better than what me and blob get and will have in feb up here!! 

I cant look at train stuff without en estimated date? was that decided and i missed it? :wacko:

Looks like Ava will be here sooner than expected, hopefully. So she should be around 9 weeks ish? and should be in cloth by then!


----------



## princessellie

3rd feb wasnt it?

x


----------



## Shifter

purpledahlia said:


> I cant look at train stuff without en estimated date? was that decided and i missed it? :wacko:

The 3rd has been suggested.


----------



## purpledahlia

oh yeh, that was me that suggested it haha, btu i wasnt sure if it was a good date for people?ill check for then anyways x


----------



## Vici

I don't think i'll be able to come then :( My gall bladder op will be "early new year" so looks like i'll be recovering :cry:


----------



## purpledahlia

:hugs: ouchy,

It doesnt have to be then? 

Turns out im rubbish at looking up trains? I got that it was £225 for both of us and had 2 changes and took nearly 5 hours?? Surely thats not right, i got back form london all the time in less than 5 hours!


----------



## Shifter

purpledahlia said:


> :hugs: ouchy,
> 
> It doesnt have to be then?
> 
> Turns out im rubbish at looking up trains? I got that it was £225 for both of us and had 2 changes and took nearly 5 hours?? Surely thats not right, i got back form london all the time in less than 5 hours!

What station would you be travelling from?


----------



## JayleighAnn

Shifter said:


> Just checked train times and prices and am pleasantly surprised :thumbup:

Same here, I thought it would be a lot more than what it was. £55 not bad :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

Train prices and times for me work out exactly the same as taking the car I think. Again, if anyone wants a lift and happens to live between here and there, lol, let me know.


----------



## bjl1981

Just a suggestion:
Someone told me the other week that it can be cheaper to split your train journey into 2 parts. You don't have to get off the train or anything, but just book online the 2 parts seperately and it can sometimes work out cheaper. For example
From Edinburgh to Manchester
The cheapest direct option is to buy a single ticket both ways booking in advance and costs £29 in and £22 back (Total £51)
But if you split it to where you would change at Preston you can get a return from Edinburgh to Preston for £30 and a return from Preston to Manchester for £10, so total £40. You would stay on exactly the same trains, but you pay less!
Also check if its cheaper for 2 singles or return,because it changes from train to train :)
Hope that helps someone.


----------



## purpledahlia

We'd be going from Stirling x

but i think we wud need to book 2 seats each.. get a table cos ill have ava in the carrycot on one and tabitha wont sit on someones knee the entire time she will need some space of her own. i think 2 seats would be too cramped.


----------



## Shifter

Bradford to Manchester for me was £13.40 return! I was expecting more like £50, that's why I was pleasantly surprised lol!


----------



## Shifter

I should add that that price was off peak (after 9am and return after 6pm), midweek and doesn't include Manchester Victoria-Piccadilly. Remember that under 5s go free.


----------



## Shifter

Having looked again I can go from my nearest station, change at Leeds and arrive at Manchester Piccadilly for £20 :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

OMG this has moved fast....are we going for the 3rd or picking a different date?? :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

Not sure yet?

vicki would you make it if it was 2 weeks later?

Even if under 5s are free we would need to pay for the seats if we wanted a table and 4 seats cos then could get stuck on 2 seats with 2 people next to us and the babies and the carrycot wouldnt be able to be used then, Id have to hold her. mind u i could take the sling? Dunno how squishy it would be tho with our bags etc,


----------



## Vici

I don't have my op date sadly and won't have it for a few weeks yet :( Don't worry, if i can't come i'll have to make the next one :)


----------



## Blob

Claire i've found £139 for both of us?? :shrug: Or we could drive to my aunts and then get train to Manchester???? That might save a load??


----------



## purpledahlia

well £139 is better than what i found! haha! Is that just for 2 seats? 

how much would petrol be to your aunts?


----------



## Blob

No idea :shrug: But i think the trains are expensive from there too :( Poop!! Its for 2 adults and 2 children...so that MUST mean 4 seats as they cant think say a 10yr old would share a seat?


----------



## Kitten

Was it between 3rd and 17th? 17th gives longer to save beforehand (my child tax comes through on the 6th, hehe) but if the 3rd is better then it's not a big issue :D Maybe we could do a vote?


----------



## princessellie

i dont mind 17th

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Either is fine with me :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Either is fine with me, 

Sarah if the £139 is for 4 seats.. (like alltogether with a table) then thats pretty reasonable?? but if its for 2.. its a bit steep,


----------



## Kitten

I think a child gets their own seat over 5? Could be wrong! But if you put "child" on the passenger list they get a seat/you pay for them, if they're under 5 you just don't list them in your passenger count.


----------



## Faerie

saraendepity said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> Henny and Sam :grr: Get over here!! :lol:
> 
> omg i have a plan.....we could just find out where they live and turn up at theirs and have a holiday while we are at it !!LOLClick to expand...

:argh:

Actually I'd be very happy if someone wanted to come and holiday and climb mountains with me!

I did just look at flights but it's expensive to Manchester :cry:


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> Train prices and times for me work out exactly the same as taking the car I think. Again, if anyone wants a lift and happens to live between here and there, lol, let me know.

I know I'm not too far from u but don't know if I'm inbetween alfreton n manchester?

Edit - I just googled it and I'm quite a bit below you. Lol for some reason i thought you were below me :S


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol! Yeah Leicester is a fair bit below. :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol it's the baby brain still


----------



## saraendepity

whats all this talk of you beingt on top of, underneath and inbetween people......c'mon ladies this isnt the over 18's !!!LOL ......................sorry :blush: henny you should totally come!!! i can imagine it would be MEGA expensive tho :cry: dont tempt me to come n knock on your door one day!LOL


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah Henny - if you start walking now you could be in Manchester by Feb!! :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

Poll added :thumbup:...if anyone wants me to add anything/change poll to help us decide jus let me no :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Hey, just a thought, can you get a flight from france to east midlands airport really cheap? Just wondered as we get a £30 return to Portugal from there every year to see my dad, and the airport is just down the road from me. Don't know though.


----------



## princessellie

i thought we couldnt do 3rd or 10th?

x


----------



## saraendepity

i wasnt sure so i just put every weds in feb down :blush: lol i hve been a little MIA recently so have missed quite a bit


----------



## princessellie

oh right, i think someones having an operation so cant do 3rd and someone might be getting married so cant do 10th

if i remember rightly :dohh:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

princessellie said:


> oh right, i think someones having an operation so cant do 3rd and someone might be getting married so cant do 10th
> 
> if i remember rightly :dohh:
> 
> x

Lol, yep think so!


----------



## purpledahlia

well what about the 24th.. bit more time to save money / book / get married and recover from operations??


----------



## princessellie

i dont mind 17th or 24th

x


----------



## purpledahlia

i voted 24th but i dont mind 17th or 24th!


----------



## Lunaty

kirsten1985 said:


> Henny and Sam :grr: Get over here!! :lol:

Grr yeah i specifically didnt wanna read this thread because i was sure id get jealous !!! :rofl:

Ill be in Europe around end of April.. There is a good chance we will have to make a stop in the UK to get back to NZ.. (i had to when i flew over the first time!) so who knows... :D

By the time maybe we all can arrange a new meet!?


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> Henny and Sam :grr: Get over here!! :lol:
> 
> omg i have a plan.....we could just find out where they live and turn up at theirs and have a holiday while we are at it !!LOLClick to expand...

And any of you girls who are planning a vacation on this side of the world are most welcome to pay me a visit!!!!!!!!!! :D

NZ is one of the most beautiful country's in the world you know ;)


----------



## princessellie

ooh yeh we'll deffo do an april one aswell :D

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I'd be up for an april meet too!


----------



## saraendepity

yeah me too!! defo up for an April Meet too :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

I voted 17th but I'm not too bothered. The 24th is 2 days before my bday (20 woooo)


----------



## Kitten

purpledahlia said:


> i voted 24th but i dont mind 17th or 24th!

I voted for both!


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't mind any of them, but I voted 17th.


----------



## Shifter

I'm easy on the date so I voted for all 4 :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Ok I am going to vote for the other three as well seeing as that's what others have done who don't mind the date.

Ha ha just realised I can't do that :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

kirsten, we'll just pretend you did....shh!

x


----------



## bjl1981

Just a thought, the 17th is during 1/2 term, so town will be really busy as will the trains, so I'm voting for the 24th!


----------



## purpledahlia

ohhh, good point!! be more expensive then too.


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh I didn't know that! I would rather have 24th then, I voted for 17th.


----------



## saraendepity

ok i just looked up plane and train prices...OMG the plane was gonna cost nearly £200 EACH WAY!!!!!!!! hmmm me thinks not :nope:


----------



## dippy dee

I think we should set up a bring sara and daisy to the meet fund lol


----------



## dippy dee

cause i want to see daisy in her cute fluff


----------



## saraendepity

LOL thanks !!! well its gonna be a train i think, its only £60 so it will either be that or rob can trawl us down !LOL :happydance: i cant wait to meet you all its gonna be sooooooooo much fun!!!!

i was thinking last night, (yup it hurt LOL) we should see if we can find some things to do while we are there - obv have food (i'm not a pig honestLOL) but something like soft play, swimming, something like that?? 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

OMG yeah!! I would love to either go to swimming or soft play. Wooo! Are people going there and back in a day or staying over?


----------



## saraendepity

we are gonna have to do there n back in one day as we have far too many animals and i hate leaving themin kennels etc :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

I think we're gonna stay over, either at sarah's aunties or just book a twin hotel room for a night, its too long a journey to do it twice in one day. We'd only have like 2 hours if we did that. 

I probably wont wanna swim with it being not long since ive had her and my body being yuck etc, but i can watch you guys! :D


----------



## Kitten

Urbis sometimes have baby friendly stuff going on, we'd have to check events nearer the time. This is on during half term: https://www.familyfriendly.org.uk/production_details.aspx?id=1349

I can't think of any soft play in Manchester off the top of my head and there's no pool as far as I'm aware.


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't know yet if I'm staying or doing it all in one day, right now I will only do substantial car journeys in the dark with Freya :rofl: but I am hoping she will get over it soon! She will be 9/10 months by then so hopefully she will be better at travelling.

Maybe soft play would be more accommodating for everyone. There must be somewhere, Manchester is huge isn't it?!


----------



## princessellie

i cant go swimming :nope:

but wouldnt mind soft play though

x


----------



## saraendepity

swimming was just an example hun :D i have just looked on the manchester tourism board website n cant find much at the moment but will have a proper look when i have a little more time and hopefully we can find something to do ?? was also thinking maybe if people wanted to everyone who cloth bumms have a raffle for a nice nappy or maybe a carrier or something we all would like ????? i.e we'll all put money in for our ticket and buy a couple of prizes with it then get a random to do the draw on the day wherever we are??? 

just a thought ??? 

xxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

quite a good idea! would depend (for me to take part) on how much it is each, but if i cant then everyone else should and i would offer myself to do the draw! :rofl: :D


----------



## saraendepity

well there are plenty of us so i would think if most of us wanted to do it it would only be about £5 if not less - if 10 of us done it at £5 tht would be £50 so that would be enough to buy atleast 2 decent nappies or whatever ??


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I think that's a really good idea - I'm ok with £5! :)


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah i can do £5!


----------



## Jkelmum

Only just found this :dohh: I forget to visit at times I can come any dates would be great to meet up ...will catch up on this thread tomorrow


----------



## bjl1981

Manchester is great to get to on the train, but as far as soft play etc and swimming there is nothing in the centre that I'm aware of:nope:


----------



## Kitten

Yeah I lived in Bolton for 17 years and know Manchester fairly well as I went to Uni there too and whilst I wasn't pregnant or in the child frame of mind, I can only think of shops, restaurants, bars, cafes, library, art galleries, museums, and universities! Child friendly stuff is more in the towns like Chorlton outside, Manchester centre is like a small London.


----------



## Shifter

I'll be doing the trip in one day and the raffle is a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

How many of us are going? As that kinda is going to influence where we go?? :rofl: Just seeing us all meeting in a cafe and not fitting in :dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

I was going to attempt to count how many were going...then gave up. But yeah, I don't think a cafe is such a good idea!


----------



## dippy dee

I'm coming, the school hols are better for me or i won't be there long because of collecting the tribe from nursery and school.


----------



## princessellie

ooh since theres nothing in manchester maybe we should go to somewhere just outside of manchester then, but still somewhwre easy to get to obv

x


----------



## Blob

I know how about SCOTLAND :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

was thinking more like liverpool :rofl:

x


----------



## Blob

Damn :lol: I was thinking even further north ha ha ha!! Cant help trying you know :)


----------



## purpledahlia

liverpool is even further! What about Leeds? :blush::haha:


----------



## Blob

Claire they're all bloody southerners :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

I do think perhaps it's not a bad idea to go somewhere like York or Leeds, it would be easier for you guys in Scotland to get to (wouldn't it?) and also those near Newcastle. There seems to be quite a few of you up there! :lol:

Makes no difference in distance to me, I'm not just suggesting it cos I'm lazy!! :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

i just thought Leeds looked more central?? (yes i looked on the map-my geography is shit! :rofl:) maybe just me! 

hope its not horrible weather tho, will try not to bring the scottish rain!! haha


----------



## kirsten1985

I think Leeds is pretty central. See what everyone else thinks. :)


----------



## Shifter

Leeds is very central to the whole UK. I certainly wouldn't object to that (10 minute train ride!)


----------



## Shifter

Just looked for soft play and there are loads but nothing in the city centre. So it would still mean another bus/train out to one.

https://www.netmums.com/listings/PLACES/Leeds/56/Soft+Play//

I've never been to any of them, so can't vouch for one over any other.


----------



## kirsten1985

I guess soft play places are pretty big, so there will never be one in a city centre. Again, I am happy to give anyone a lift, so that will save on one train fare :)


----------



## K477uk

So are we now looking at leeds? I'm not really keeping up with this... must try harder.. must try harder!!


----------



## Blob

LEEEEDDSSSS YAAAY!!! :rofl: Amazing a bit closer :lol: Went to Ceramix centre for soft play today and Tabs LOVED it so i'd be up for any soft play...so long as i get to go too :blush:


----------



## Kitten

Aww I can't make Leeds :( Maybe next time :D


----------



## princessellie

i dont mind leeds, £15, although then would have to pay to get wherever it is we go although could share a taxi maybe?

x


----------



## Blob

Its going to be a few £100 for us no matter where :cry: But heyho!!


----------



## purpledahlia

err sarah i got £243 return for 2 adults and 2 children 

im either rubbish at looking or thetrainline.com is lying to me!

i wish it was £15 for us! :rofl:


----------



## Vici

I voted for the last one as its likely to be furthest from my op, but still not to say I can def be there :)


----------



## purpledahlia

i think the 24th is best now too as someone said 17th is half term? trains will be more expensive for is in half term and theyre already expensive :(


----------



## Vici

I'd prefer Leeds as I can stop at PILS and I think its about 2 hours from theirs :)


----------



## Vici

Oooo, just google mapped it and its just over an hour, even better :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Kitten said:


> Aww I can't make Leeds :( Maybe next time :D

aw how come?


----------



## saraendepity

ooh i've missed loads...again my net has been playing up for the past few days :grr: so we doing Leeds now??? i'm getting so super excited about this now....still ages away but lovely to have something to look forward too after Xmas :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ahhh I've missed loads :( are we doing Leeds now?


----------



## Blob

I think we're trying to find somewhere that has baby places better than Manchester as people couldnt find anywhere good? and somewhere also more central to people. 

Fair enough it was close for people right down south but was costing us £200 to get there and without staying...Also is over 5hrs to get there :( Not that this was the reason it was changed :lol: I had nothing to do with it else i'd be saying Durham :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

purpledahlia said:


> err sarah i got £243 return for 2 adults and 2 children
> 
> im either rubbish at looking or thetrainline.com is lying to me!
> 
> i wish it was £15 for us! :rofl:

How old are the kids hun? I'm pretty sure that even if the child sits in their own seat you don't need to pay for under 5 year olds.


----------



## purpledahlia

well Ava will be teeny tiny and Tabs is 1, but we really need 4 seats, we wouldnt fit in 2 seats with all our stuff and the babies, will have overnight stuff too. we need like a table with 4 seats so i can leave the carrycot on one and tabs has a bit of space.. couldnt risk someone else booking those seats if you see what i mean??


----------



## Blob

Yea its pretty crap for us but worth spending the money if its fun...Dont let us down :grr: 

:)


----------



## purpledahlia

no pressure guys :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Hmmm i may not be able to come now :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

whyyyy.. are you preggers??? :D


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Why would that stop me????? No cos Robin and I are now looking at a small wedding in Skye on the 27th...Mum and i are going up to see it next week :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

ooooh, nice! Are you in tomorrow late afternoon? could pop in after ive been to the hospital then u can fill me in!

well looks like a few people cant say for sure yet on dates, maybe were planning too far in advance and should wait till after xmas to see what peoples plans are?


----------



## kirsten1985

Well we haven't even decided on a date for definite yet, I'm sure we can get a date and place to suit everyone! You and Tabs have to come!


----------



## Blob

:lol: I mean i'd b pretty tempted but its maybe a bit close?? :rofl: Tomorrow...what day is that :lol: Yup come over!! Friday is my only day off toddlers and baby group and music classes..i swear am going to pass out soon.


----------

